# A new diet....



## zuludog (Aug 12, 2016)

Got an email from a friend who isn't a diabetic recently
She says that her husband keeps reminding her that her new diet is supposed to be a replacement for her usual meals, and not a supplement!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2016)

Lol I like it


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2016)

zuludog said:


> Got an email from a friend who isn't a diabetic recently
> She says that her husband keeps reminding her that her new diet is supposed to be a replacement for her usual meals, and not a supplement!


. People ?


----------

